# The worst team to ever make the NBA finals



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

So you guys have been talking about the 2000-2001 76ers team and how they didn't belong in the NBA Finals, so I decided to ask you guys, what would you say were the worst teams to have ever made the NBA finals? You can make a list of them if you want or you could just say which one you thought was the worst.

Me personally, I'm almost certain there's probably a team out there that was worse than the Cleveland Cavaliers from the 2007 NBA Finals, like maybe the 1999 Knicks team, but lets hear some of your guys picks for worst NBA finals teams ever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

From when I have been watching, it's the Cavs team from 2007. Sixers in 2001 are #2.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Basel said:


> From when I have been watching, it's the Cavs team from 2007. Sixers in 2001 are #2.


I can agree with this. Some people say the nets from 2002 and 2003 were both deserving of being ranked somewhere in the top ten for worst teams to make the finals, but I'm not really sure if i agree with that.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

First of all, there's never been a bad team to make the NBA Finals. If you made it there, you're a damn good basketball team. Most of the teams that are considered for this simply had a bad matchup in the Finals or the other team was just so dominant at the time they made everyone else look bad.

With that being said, Im riding with the 76 Westphal-Suns. Iverson or LeBron would have beat the shit out of that team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

1981 Houston Rockets.

40-42 record during the regular season, beat a Kansas City Kings team in the conference finals that _also_ went 40-42 during the year.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

The sixers were gifted a spot in the finals over a better bucks team thanks to some of the worst reffing in playoff history.... **** that team


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

roux said:


> The sixers were gifted a spot in the finals over a better bucks team thanks to some of the worst reffing in playoff history.... **** that team


Yeah, that era is what really gave people a legit case to say "The NBA is rigged."

It was horrific


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Marcus13 said:


> First of all, there's never been a bad team to make the NBA Finals. If you made it there, you're a damn good basketball team. Most of the teams that are considered for this simply had a bad matchup in the Finals or the other team was just so dominant at the time they made everyone else look bad.
> 
> With that being said, Im riding with the 76 Westphal-Suns. Iverson or LeBron would have beat the shit out of that team.


I watched almost every game the 2007 Cavaliers played in that year. At least 20-35 of those wins that we had were due to Lebron. We were a bad team haha.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> 1981 Houston Rockets.
> 
> 40-42 record during the regular season, beat a Kansas City Kings team in the conference finals that _also_ went 40-42 during the year.


Did that rockets team even have anyone note worthy that year?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

has your neighbor ever heard of a cat named Moses Malone?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

how about the 74-75 Warriors as the worst team to ever win a title?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

e-monk said:


> has your neighbor ever heard of a cat named Moses Malone?


I wasn't sure if Malone was on the team the year they went to the finals or not, I know he won an MVP award with them and then left.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

e-monk said:


> how about the 74-75 Warriors as the worst team to ever win a title?


You could throw in the Celtics team that upset the heavily favored Lakers during the Russell days, but I'm just throwing up random teams off the top of my head.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

e-monk said:


> has your neighbor ever heard of a cat named Moses Malone?


lol



XxIrvingxX said:


> I wasn't sure if Malone was on the team the year they went to the finals or not, I know he won an MVP award with them and then left.


Two


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Two


Anyone else besides Moses Malone?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

e-monk said:


> how about the 74-75 Warriors as the worst team to ever win a title?


I would go with the 1978 Bullets or 1979 Sonics.

The Bullets won just 44 games during the regular season and needed seven games to get past a Sonics team that wasn't much better. They won Game 7 on the road though, so good on them.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You could throw in the Celtics team that upset the heavily favored Lakers during the Russell days, but I'm just throwing up random teams off the top of my head.


are you talking about a team with Russell, Hondo, Sam Jones, and Bailey Howell on it? because that team featured 4 hall of famers (not counting Satch Sanders)


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Anyone else besides Moses Malone?


Calvin Murphy?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Anyone else besides Moses Malone?


A rapidly-deteriorating Calvin Murphy and a washed-up Rudy Tomjanovich. 

And Robert Reid in a career year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You could throw in the Celtics team that upset the heavily favored Lakers during the Russell days, but I'm just throwing up random teams off the top of my head.


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Marcus13 said:


> First of all, there's never been a bad team to make the NBA Finals. If you made it there, you're a damn good basketball team. Most of the teams that are considered for this simply had a bad matchup in the Finals or the other team was just so dominant at the time they made everyone else look bad.
> 
> With that being said, Im riding with the 76 Westphal-Suns. Iverson or LeBron would have beat the shit out of that team.



But Celts nearly lost to them


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

e-monk said:


> are you talking about a team with Russell, Hondo, Sam Jones, and Bailey Howell on it? because that team featured 4 hall of famers (not counting Satch Sanders)


I think he's talking about the '69 Finals


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

'94 Knicks were only a fair basketball team.

Great wrestling team, though.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

27dresses said:


> I think he's talking about the '69 Finals


yep, that's them - 4 hall of famers, old for sure (except for Hondo) but still, the proof is in the pudding - kind of like calling the 09-10 Celtics a bad team


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

e-monk said:


> yep, that's them - 4 hall of famers, old for sure (except for Hondo) but still, the proof is in the pudding - kind of like calling the 09-10 Celtics a bad team


Not really. Celts were the last seed in the East in '69


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

27dresses said:


> '94 Knicks were only a fair basketball team.
> 
> Great wrestling team, though.


I would say the 94 Knicks were a deserving Finals team. Well balanced from the 1 to the 5 with a great coach in Pat Riley. One of, if not the strongest defensive teams of all time. They were a legit contender but only one problem... They weren't better than the Bulls


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I would go with the 1978 Bullets or 1979 Sonics.
> 
> The Bullets won just 44 games during the regular season and needed seven games to get past a Sonics team that wasn't much better. They won Game 7 on the road though, so good on them.


'79 Sonics were a very good team. Knicks signing Marvin Webster brought a Title to Seattle


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

27dresses said:


> Not really. Celts were the last seed in the East in '69


4 hall of famers (including Hondo in his prime) which is better than the 10 Celtics (unless you think Rondo is a future hall of famer or compares in any way to Hondo) who only won 2 more games in a joke of a division in a much weaker conference 

and old teams sometimes save their energy for the post season


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

e-monk said:


> 4 hall of famers (including Hondo in his prime) which is better than the 10 Celtics (unless you think Rondo is a future hall of famer or compares in any way to Hondo) who only won 2 more games in a joke of a division in a much weaker conference
> 
> and old teams sometimes save their energy for the post season


Did you see thier record for the following season?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

e-monk said:


> are you talking about a team with Russell, Hondo, Sam Jones, and Bailey Howell on it? because that team featured 4 hall of famers (not counting Satch Sanders)


Most of whom were out of their primes? Yes.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Did that rockets team even have anyone note worthy that year?


Moses parted the waters to almost lead them to the promised land. It was the best postseason carrying job I had seen till that point in my life. It wouldn't be touched again until Hakeem carried the '94 Rockets to a title.


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Moses parted the waters to almost lead them to the promised land. It was the best postseason carrying job I had seen till that point in my life. It wouldn't be touched again until Hakeem carried the '94 Rockets to a title.


Moses big victory in the playoffs was vs. Kareem.

Do you remember who they played in the WCF?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

E.H. Munro said:


> Moses parted the waters to almost lead them to the promised land. It was the best postseason carrying job I had seen till that point in my life. It wouldn't be touched again until Hakeem carried the '94 Rockets to a title.


Yea I know about that, they were basically the 2007-2010 Cavaliers of our time.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

e-monk said:


> how about the 74-75 Warriors as the worst team to ever win a title?


How old are you? You look older than I do.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

BS finally acknowledged one of my posts!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Today's Warriors are better than 74-75 Warriors?
Rick Barry is better than today's LeBron?

74-75 Warriors
Three rookies dotted the roster, with great things expected only of UCLA forward Keith Wilkes. Few expected USF alum Phil Smith to emerge as a backcourt standout in his first season. Fewer people got to see college basketball on television in an era when only the NCAA Tournament aired nationally.
Two players with one year of experience, including completely unheralded guard Charles Dudley. He played well enough to earn a nickname “Grasshopper.” (Smith and Dudley were nowhere near the players Steph Curry is right now. He’s an NBA star. They became champions.)
Three third-year players who, honestly, were virtually unknown in the NBA. Two became big contributors and you still don’t know them if you didn’t follow that championship team — guard Charles Johnson and center George Johnson. (Note: You’re worried that Klay Thompson’s not achieving at the level anticipated? The 6-foot C.J. had never played more than 18 minutes a game his first two seasons and became the Warriors third guard and they won a title.)
Golden State had traded fan favorite and legendary center Nate Thurmond to the Bulls for a fourth-year center named Clifford Ray. (A reenactment of young Ted’s response to word of the trade on the 6 o’ clock news: “Who the (*&^ is Clifford Ray? And, he’s HOW tall?”) Ray was 6-foot-9, so what few analysts existed couldn’t imagine him defending 7-footers of the time like, oh, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. (Ray was experienced, but to most people he had no more chance of forming a championship duo in the post than Festus Ezeli and David Lee do right now.)
Guard Butch Beard seemed like an old-timer. He played like the stabilizing influence Smith, Dudley and Charles Johnson needed. Beard was 27 years old, entering his fifth NBA season. Beard averaged 12 points, 4.2 assists, a couple steals and … he’d played for three different teams in his first three seasons before arriving in Oakland.
The veterans were 10-year man Jeff Mullins, who had a nice NBA career but had been reduced to fewer than 20 minutes per gameg, and Rick Barry. Mullin was a spare part because the kid guards Smith, C.J. and Grasshopper emerged. Barry was in his ninth season as a pro, but had long been acknowledged to have become one of the most explosive, versatile forwards in the game. He could do things offensively that few did then. Barry could start the offense, as 6-foot-7 point guard. And, he could score any way and from anywhere — any time. My go-to modern-day NBA savant Stan Van Gundy actually said the other day, “Rick Barry had a game at the time where he did very much the things LeBron James does now.”


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

transcendance!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Basel said:


> From when I have been watching, it's the Cavs team from 2007. Sixers in 2001 are #2.


The 2007 Finals were so, so painful. 

I still remember Anderson Varejao going for the game winner over 2 defenders instead of passing it to LeBron (not that it would have mattered at the time, since it was old LeBron).


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Clifford Ray


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

So if were talking about the worst team or teams to make the NBA Finals.

Then what were really talking about is how bad the entire league stunk that season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> how about the 74-75 Warriors as the worst team to ever win a title?


Or the 1994-1995 Rockets?



> The 1994-1995 Houston Rockets were the 6th seed in the West when they won the 2nd of their back-to-back chamionships. The are the only team in NBA history to win 4 series as the road team in a single playoffs. The also set records with 9 road wins and 7 consecutive road wins in a single chamionship. Hakeem Olajuwon joined Michael Jordan as the only back-to-back NBA Finals MVPs. Kenny Smth set a record for 3-pointers in a quarter (5) and in a game (7). Lastly, they are the only team to beat the 4 top teams (record-wise) in a single playoffs by beating Utah, Phoenix, San Antonio, and Orlando (59,60,62, and 57 wins respectively).


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't think that Rockets team was bad - they had Hakeem and Clyde after all (not to mention Horry and Cassell) - I think they were old and took time to jell after the Drexler trade


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> I don't think that Rockets team was bad - they had Hakeem and Clyde after all (not to mention Horry and Cassell) - I think they were old and took time to jell after the Drexler trade


Yeah, they weren't THAT bad. But they still managed to play under .500 in the regular season AFTER the Drexler trade. Managed to lose 7 games in the playoffs (took them an uber Hakeem Olajuwon in the WCF and Finals to win it all).
But they were the defending champs, so...
But yeah, not that bad.

Not the worst, but arguably the greatest underachieving team of all time: the 1995-1996 Sonics.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Or the 1994-1995 Rockets?


Honestly the '94 Rockets were worse than the '95 ones. The midseason trade screwed them up a little as Drex and Hakeem adjusted to one another, but they were a pretty tough duo come spring. The '94 Rockets weren't quite the "Superstar and a bunch of guys they grabbed off a streetcorner" squad of the Moses Malone years, but they weren't a lot better than that either.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Imo I think its the 1999 knicks


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Really? The worst by who standards? How many teams would love to even make the Finals?


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Pablo5 said:


> Really? The worst by who standards? How many teams would love to even make the Finals?


The worst in an individual fan's opinion.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gotta be the '07 Cavs


----------



## Mamba v2.0 (May 27, 2013)

I gotta say the 99 Knicks or the 07 cavs where Lebron completley took a dump and gave up on his team.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mamba v2.0 said:


> I gotta say the 99 Knicks or the 07 cavs where Lebron completley took a dump and gave up on his team.


Lol 




He was by himself on that team. Your boy couldn't even make it to the playoffs when it happened to him


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm gonna go with the '94 Knicks


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

99 Knicks didnt even have Ewing (lost to injury) by the time they got to the finals


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Mamba v2.0 said:


> I gotta say the 99 Knicks or the 07 cavs where Lebron completley took a dump and gave up on his team.


This is easily the stupidest thing you've said on this site.

Anyone who actually watched that series and isn't an idiot knows LeBron didn't quit on his team. If anything LeBron was the only one who didn't quit out on them.


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

e-monk said:


> 99 Knicks didnt even have Ewing (lost to injury) by the time they got to the finals


Ewing was old. Some teammates wanted him gone (Sprewell). Camby played great.

But they could have used Ewing vs. Spurs Twin Towers.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

27dresses said:


> Ewing was old. Some teammates wanted him gone (Sprewell). Camby played great.
> 
> But they could have used Ewing vs. Spurs Twin Towers.


Ewing in his good years with camby against the twin towers would have been a very interesting match up, but there's no chance in hell the Knicks would win.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

my vote goes to the 75-76 suns .

no all stars that year 
no hall of famers 
only won 42 games 

returned top 6 scorers and went 34-48 the next season


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Da Grinch said:


> my vote goes to the 75-76 suns .
> 
> no all stars that year
> no hall of famers
> ...


The next season was the season of the merger


----------



## Jzilla (Dec 25, 2011)

Either the 2001 Sixers or the 07 Cavs.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

27dresses said:


> The next season was the season of the merger


so what?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

the Nets teams


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Da Grinch said:


> so what?


You are aware of what happened with the merger right?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You are aware of what happened with the merger right?


Tell us all about the 1970s NBA, guy-who-didn't-know-Moses-was-on-the-1981-Rockets.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You are aware of what happened with the merger right?


It dilluted the talent pool and allowed guys like Steve Colter to start?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

1 Brandon Armstrong SG 6-5 188 June 16, 1980 R Pepperdine University
35 Jason Collins C 7-0 255 December 2, 1978 R Stanford University
10 Derrick Dial SG 6-4 184 December 20, 1975 2 Eastern Michigan University
54 Steve Goodrich SF 6-10 220 March 18, 1976 1 Princeton University
12 Lucious Harris SG 6-5 190 December 18, 1970 8 California State University, Long Beach
24 Richard Jefferson SF 6-7 222 June 21, 1980 R University of Arizona
8 Anthony Johnson SG 6-3 190 October 2, 1974 4 College of Charleston
5 Jason Kidd PG 6-4 205 March 23, 1973 7 University of California
30 Kerry Kittles SG 6-5 179 June 12, 1974 4 Villanova University
11 Todd MacCulloch C 7-0 280 January 27, 1976 2 University of Washington
13 Donny Marshall SF 6-7 230 July 17, 1972 3 University of Connecticut
6 Kenyon Martin PF 6-9 234 December 30, 1977 1 University of Cincinnati
21 Brian Scalabrine PF 6-9 241 March 18, 1978 R University of Southern California
50 Reggie Slater PF 6-7 215 August 27, 1970 6 University of Wyoming
44 Keith Van Horn SF 6-10 220 October 23, 1975 4 University of Utah
34 Aaron Williams PF 6-9 220 October 2, 1971 7 Xavier University


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Tell us all about the 1970s NBA, guy-who-didn't-know-Moses-was-on-the-1981-Rockets.


Yes, claim I'm clueless in regards to the 70s by talking about my mistake regarding the 80s. Mayo logic everyone.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Yes, claim I'm clueless in regards to the 70s by talking about my mistake regarding the 80s. Mayo logic everyone.


Stupid mayo. Everyone knows the 80s are the lost decade when the league was run by nobodies like magic and Bird playing for obscure franchises like the lakers and celtics. Who knows anything about the 80s?

Now the 70s, when a new team won the title every year and celebrated by cutting lines of coke, who doesn't know everything there is about that?

If vlade was drafted in 79 instead of 89 he'd never be forgotten. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Yes, claim I'm clueless in regards to the 70s by talking about my mistake regarding the 80s. Mayo logic everyone.


You're largely clueless about every decade, and just about everyone here knows it.

You've proven over and over again that you're no NBA history guru, so it's exceedingly funny when you condescend to another poster about what happened in 1975 when you've already "been mistaken" (or been totally ignorant) about what happened in 1981 in the exact same thread.

You(r posts) are the worst, Irving. The absolute worst.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You are aware of what happened with the merger right?


by all means explain it to me.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> You're largely clueless about every decade, and just about everyone here knows it.
> 
> You've proven over and over again that you're no NBA history guru, so it's exceedingly funny when you condescend to another poster about what happened in 1975 when you've already "been mistaken" (or been totally ignorant) about what happened in 1981 in the exact same thread.
> 
> You(r posts) are the worst, Irving. The absolute worst.


Awh mayo still thinks i take him seriously. How adorable.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Awh mayo still thinks i take him seriously. How adorable.


Yeah, that act doesn't work on me.

Getting called out for being wrong or not knowing well-remembered players and facts and then Googling obscure names like Steve Colter to overcompensate. That's the book on you, and that's why no one on this site would care if you take _them _seriously. 

Did you or did you not know that Moses Malone was on the 1981 Houston Rockets? And then afterward try to badger someone about the NBA/ABA merger? In the same thread?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

One thing I've learned from posting here is to stay in your lane. I enjoy talking about players before my time on here because it IS a basketball forum after all, but at the end of the day no matter how many Magic games I've seen replayed or how many Larry bird articles I've read I'm not an expert on that stuff. I wasn't there. I can still have my opinions about Wilt or Russell or whoever, and a lot of what I say is well researched and well founded, but I still wasn't there. It's still second hand knowledge for the most part. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you're going to be a know it all on this site you should probably limit it to what you've actually watched. Especially if you've already got a vlade who? And Moses what? On your track record.

Just a friendly tip.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Luke said:


> One thing I've learned from posting here is to stay in your lane. I enjoy talking about players before my time on here because it IS a basketball forum after all, but at the end of the day no matter how many Magic games I've seen replayed or how many Larry bird articles I've read I'm not an expert on that stuff. I wasn't there. I can still have my opinions about Wilt or Russell or whoever, and a lot of what I say is well researched and well founded, but I still wasn't there. It's still second hand knowledge for the most part.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you're going to be a know it all on this site you should probably limit it to what you've actually watched. Especially if you've already got a vlade who? And Moses what? On your track record.
> 
> ...


You guys are making this too easy for me.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You guys are making this too easy for me.


I like how you're not murdering these fools right now. I wish you showed the same restraint towards that poor guy who didn't know what the merger meant. Not everyone has the 70's knowledge you do Irving. Although oddly enough, a lot more people have 80's knowledge?

Now please explain what happened with the merger?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> One thing I've learned from posting here is to stay in your lane. I enjoy talking about players before my time on here because it IS a basketball forum after all, but at the end of the day no matter how many Magic games I've seen replayed or how many Larry bird articles I've read I'm not an expert on that stuff. I wasn't there. I can still have my opinions about Wilt or Russell or whoever, and a lot of what I say is well researched and well founded, but I still wasn't there. It's still second hand knowledge for the most part.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you're going to be a know it all on this site you should probably limit it to what you've actually watched. Especially if you've already got a vlade who? And Moses what? On your track record.
> 
> ...


Let's be honest.

You barely watch Laker games today. You spend zero time watching old Magic games or reading old Bird articles.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> I like how you're not murdering these fools right now. I wish you showed the same restraint towards that poor guy who didn't know what the merger meant. Not everyone has the 70's knowledge you do Irving. Although oddly enough, a lot more people have 80's knowledge?
> 
> Now please explain what happened with the merger?


What merger? I don't recall this thread being merged.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> by all means explain it to me.





Cinco de Mayo said:


> Did you or did you not know that Moses Malone was on the 1981 Houston Rockets? And then afterward try to badger someone about the NBA/ABA merger? In the same thread?


Irving, are you going to address these posts?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> What merger? I don't recall this thread being merged.


So I take it you're not going to explain why the 76 merger was important by saying you have better things to do or no time right?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

hobojoe said:


> Irving, are you going to address these posts?


Of course i will, once this stops being fun.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Let's be honest.
> 
> You barely watch Laker games today. You spend zero time watching old Magic games or reading old Bird articles.


Now? No, you're right, I don't. I used to read articles and watch NBA classics fairly often back in high school though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> So I take it you're not going to explain why the 76 merger was important by saying you have better things to do or no time right?


Wrong on both counts. C'mon jamel you can figure this one out.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Of course i will, once this stops being fun.


Here comes the "I'm trolling you all, you're just too dumb to realize it" act. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Here comes the "I'm trolling you all, you're just too dumb to realize it" act.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Like this all-time classic?



XxIrvingxX said:


> I will never understand how anyone can say that ANY pro athlete is "underpaid". These guys make millions of dollars, hell even the ones who always ride the bench eventually become millionaires. I don't care how good a person is, if they're making at least over a million dollars in one year, you shouldn't be saying that they are underpaid. People just look at these contracts like their numbers but fail to realize just how much money that really is. You want to tell me that a 36 year old getting 36 million in three years is underpaid??





e-monk said:


> for your consideration:
> 
> Relative value is the attractiveness measured in terms of risk, liquidity, and return of one instrument relative to another, or for a given instrument, of one maturity relative to another. The term is used in economics, business or investment.





XxIrvingxX said:


> Thanks for that incredibly pointless statement or w/e it was. Now would you mind telling me why I should care at all what relative value is when I'm talking about how athletes who make millions are in no way underpaid?





e-monk said:


> sorry, didnt realize that you were ill-equipped to discuss basic market economics





XxIrvingxX said:


> And Emonk, wow that was such a great explanation.
> 
> Please don't waste my time. Either answer the question or don't. Don't apologize for me not understanding a certain thing I don't give a damn about. Fact is, athletes get paid a hell of a lot more than they should be getting paid. You see people like Doctors, Engineers, Programmers, guys who do work that benefit the country a hell of a lot more, and yet they don't get paid anywhere close to the amount that a freakin Hockey player in the NHL would be get. Hell, Tiger Woods at one point owned his own island!
> 
> ...





e-monk said:


> I understand they're having quite a heat wave on the east coast at the moment, maybe you should go yell at the sun - that'll probably fix it - you'll be a hero





XxIrvingxX said:


> That entire post was sarcasm lol. I was screwing with you just to see what your reaction would be.
> 
> Next time I'm doing this with R Star. His reactions are always the best.
> 
> Edit: On a completely unrelated note, I ****ing love the heat wave right now. Go in the pool during the day and then getting the storms at night? Can't get any better.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

That was brutal to re-read


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Like this all-time classic?


I really wish I didn't read that post at work. You sure trolled e-monk there Irving!

Two different co-workers came and asked me what's so funny. I didn't want to say "a 16 year old on the internet" and I wasn't prepared to make anything up. I told them I was laughing ironically at an angry email my wife sent me.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Here comes the "I'm trolling you all, you're just too dumb to realize it" act.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh no, not stupid. Just extremely guilable. I've basically been doing it the entire time.

Seriously, i can't believe i need to point it out to you. You honestly think i don't know about the ABA and NBA merging? You honestly think i was being serious when i named Steve Colter as a reason for MJ not being able to play alongside pgs?

The Moses Malone one was probably the easiest. You guys should have known i was trolling, because there's no possible way i could've not known that. I am a Cavaliers fan, i heard about everything involving LeBron leaving. What comparison was constantly made? Moses Malone leaving Houston after being a two time MVP for them. During that summer i got daily reminders every day that he was on Houston. It's basically common knowledge for Cavaliers fans. Even before that i knew Moses was on the rockets. So how the hell could i not know that?

Hell, why do you think i made this thread? It was easy. Just ask that question "who was on that team?" I was actually hoping for a different team tbh, but the rockets was perfect.

The whole vlade divac ordeal made me think of this idea. You guys believe what you want to believe, and ignore the things that actually are true (my neighbor being a longtime basketball fan) and you mock it. It made it easy. Being arrogant to another poster immediately after the Malone thing without actually saying what i knew made it perfect, i knew it would piss off mayo and hobo. And...Yea you know where I'm going with this. 

Thank you mayo and hobo, this was fun.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Oh no, not stupid. Just extremely guilable. I've basically been doing it the entire time.
> 
> Seriously, i can't believe i need to point it out to you. You honestly think i don't know about the ABA and NBA merging? You honestly think i was being serious when i named Steve Colter as a reason for MJ not being able to play alongside pgs?
> 
> ...



You actually believe anyone to take this seriously ? So you just act like a ****ing idiot just for fun ? smart real smart


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Oh no, not stupid. Just extremely guilable. I've basically been doing it the entire time.
> 
> Seriously, i can't believe i need to point it out to you. You honestly think i don't know about the ABA and NBA merging? You honestly think i was being serious when i named Steve Colter as a reason for MJ not being able to play alongside pgs?
> 
> ...


:laugh:

I really want to dump my longtime signature of songs I've listened to (that nobody cares about) to this. 

You're a gem of a poster. However I'm really worried if people keep it up in regards to you, you'll HB out of this site. If I can give you some advice it's to not care what people on a website think about you. And not just say you don't care when you clearly do, as evidence by this post.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Oh no, not stupid. Just extremely guilable. I've basically been doing it the entire time.
> 
> Seriously, i can't believe i need to point it out to you. You honestly think i don't know about the ABA and NBA merging? You honestly think i was being serious when i named Steve Colter as a reason for MJ not being able to play alongside pgs?
> 
> ...


All part of the Irving master plan, eh?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I really want to dump my longtime signature of songs I've listened to (that nobody cares about) to this.
> 
> You're a gem of a poster. However I'm really worried if people keep it up in regards to you, you'll HB out of this site. If I can give you some advice it's to not care what people on a website think about you. And not just say you don't care when you clearly do, as evidence by this post.


If i cared what everyone thought then why would i continue to do the things you guys hate? 

Please feed me more, I'm having too much fun with this.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> If i cared what everyone thought then why would i continue to do the things you guys hate?
> 
> Please feed me more, I'm having too much fun with this.


Because thats your personality? Or you have aspergers? You're 16? You're not very smart? I don't know.

If you were saying things for fun and didn't care what people thought you wouldn't write 5 paragraphs explaining what you did. 

I swear you're HB. If not you're a clone.

Both of you were unrightfully arrogant.

Both talked a lot about topics they knew nothing about.

Both would talk themselves into looking like a fool.

Both would further make themselves look like fools when trying to defend themselves. 

But I really do enjoy your posts, so I'll back off for the rest of this thread. Dornados getting ready to come in here and tell me to knock it off anyways.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Because thats your personality? Or you have aspergers? You're 16? You're not very smart? I don't know.
> 
> If you were saying things for fun and didn't care what people thought you wouldn't write 5 paragraphs explaining what you did.
> 
> ...


How does the long post prove that? I typed that in about a minute. If you want i can show you the result of me spending ten minutes to type up the longest post i possibly can in that time span.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Jamel Irief said:
> 
> 
> > Here comes the "I'm trolling you all, you're just too dumb to realize it" act.
> ...


You're a master baiter.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

That Orlando team in 09' was pretty bad. They beat Boston without KG and beat the Lebron&scrubs on a matchup advantage.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> How does the long post prove that? I typed that in about a minute. If you want i can show you the result of me spending ten minutes to type up the longest post i possibly can in that time span.


"I don't care, that was easy for me. To further prove how much I don't care if you want I can put more effort into convincing you that I don't care. Not that I care if you believe me or not."

Never change Irving. 

EDIT- Can you still explain why the 76 Suns shouldn't be considered because of the merger?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Of course i will, once this stops being fun.


Are you done having fun at everyone else's expense? I'm ready for you to get back to business and break down the impact of the merger for us.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Congratulations, Irving.

Before your big reveal, we all thought you were just stupid on _one_ level. Now everyone thinks you're stupid on multiple levels as well as sad, lonely and pathetic. 

Fortunately for you, that's only if anyone believes your little spiel, which either they don't or they don't care. I kind of have one foot in each category, but I'm still just going to treat you like I always have, an immature know-it-all from Cleveland with a sad home life who wants to lecture us all about things he knows nothing about and then backtrack spectacularly.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Congratulations, Irving.
> 
> Before your big reveal, we all thought you were just stupid on _one_ level. Now everyone thinks you're stupid on multiple levels as well as sad, lonely and pathetic.
> 
> ...


Awh, are you mad i just trolled you with little to no effort?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

hobojoe said:


> Are you done having fun at everyone else's expense? I'm ready for you to get back to business and break down the impact of the merger for us.


Should i start with the part whe there were 10 all stars the year after the merger who were former ABA players? How it helped the 76ers become an nba finals team, or brought in four teams from the ABA into the NBA?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is pretty sad.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Real sad.

Though I do like intentionally stupid blowhard Irving better than unintentionally stupid blowhard Irving. And I admire his attempts at this metastupid self-parody he's trying to create.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Luke said:


> This is pretty sad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


sure is


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel and Cinco are crushing r-star on funniest poster(s) on the site right now. I've been chuckling through this entire thread.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> Jamel and Cinco are crushing r-star on funniest poster(s) on the site right now. I've been chuckling through this entire thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe you should be doing something about Irving trolling Cinco instead of laughing. Restore some semblance of his dignity before it's too late. It's bad enough he already has a username jockying a no-name player in Wisconsin, we don't need Irving showing him no mercy here either.

Remind me never to get on Irving's bad side.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Maybe you should be doing something about Irving trolling Cinco instead of laughing. Restore some semblance of his dignity before it's too late. It's bad enough he already has a username jockying a no-name player in Wisconsin, we don't need Irving showing him no mercy here either.
> 
> Remind me never to get on Irving's bad side.


Haven't looked it up in the mod handbook yet but I'm fairly certain being ignorant and attempting to save face (in hilarious fashion) isn't breaking any rules. 

Anyone should free to correct me if I'm wrong and the situation will be handled accordingly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Luke said:


> Haven't looked it up in the mod handbook yet but I'm fairly certain being ignorant and attempting to save face (in hilarious fashion) isn't breaking any rules.
> 
> Anyone should free to correct me if I'm wrong and the situation will be handled accordingly.
> 
> ...


Attempt to save face? You're joking right?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He has you there, Luke. He's made no attempt at saving face that I can see.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Luke said:


> Haven't looked it up in the mod handbook yet but I'm fairly certain being ignorant and attempting to save face (in hilarious fashion) isn't breaking any rules.
> 
> Anyone should free to correct me if I'm wrong and the situation will be handled accordingly.
> 
> ...


Your only mistake is not pinning this thread at the top of the forum.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

